# Salvia Divinorum as Treatment



## keat0 (Jan 10, 2013)

*RISKY - those who are desperate please consider this academic discussion and DO NOT TRY THIS*

Please read this post from a Longecity thread on anxiety:



> Low dose naltrexone mentioned already is also a method to manipulate the opioid receptors. Antagonism of opioid receptors does not work the same for all varieties of the opioid receptors. Antagonism of mu opioid receptors causes their upregulation. And subsequent injections of morphine are more effective after natrexone. Kappa opioid networks do not upregulate due to antagonism. This is why naltrexone works - it pushes/upregulates the mu opioid system, balancing it out against the (presumably already upregulated due to drug use/stress) kappa opioid system which can not upregulate from antagonism. I have seen this distinction clearly noted and tested in a study of naltrexone or naloxone, forgot which.
> 
> Although I think that it is wiser to balance the mu and and kappa opioid systems by downregulating the upregulated one.
> 
> ...


In summary, the author is suggesting that drugs which directly agonize the KOR, such as saliva, allow the brain to *recall and process* traumatic fear memories which some believe is the process of curing DP. Harris Harrington, for example, advocates writing an autobiography, or a narrative, of ones life in order to integrate and process the traumas that have happened.

The suggestion is that smoking Saliva with the intent on processing traumatic experience is a quick method for curing DP. This sounds incredibly risky, but I think it's worth thinking about.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

I have tried salvia. It's the most crazy experience ever. I don't think this could be a solution for people with anxiety at all. They will
Simply freak out because a salvia trip feels like Dp x 99999999. Just my opinion.


----------



## keat0 (Jan 10, 2013)

King Elliott said:


> This idea gets thrown around every now and again. I'm not entirely opposed to it but, as you say, it's risky and I wouldn't personally use salvia for the job (salvia is also psychotomimetic in the most literal sense).
> 
> I don't really care for the explanation that kappa agonism facilitates trauma processing. There's no evidence for that claim as far as I'm aware.
> 
> The aim of downregulating kappa receptors is a reasonable one though.


I gotcha.

The origional author seems to suggest that from his research salvia needs to be taken in low doses weekly, or bi-weekly. It definitely seems like playing with fire. Take this case study for example:



> This is the thread where I should share some of my experiences with Salvia. I'm not sure I understand the neuroscience behind all this, but I feel that my experience is somehow relevant.
> 
> I have found Salvia to be really good at grounding me in reality. A smoking session (usually 5x) would almost invariably reduce any OCD symptoms I was having, existential anxiety, social anxiety, overeating habits, and other negative psychological things. I would never have to leave this reality. They were mild experiences compared to the ones you usually hear about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

I've taken Salvia several times, no panic attacks or anxiety during or after use.

Smoke a little bit of weed and I completely disconnect and have panic attacks for the next few days.

wtf brain?


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

Futurebandit said:


> I've taken Salvia several times, no panic attacks or anxiety during or after use.
> 
> Smoke a little bit of weed and I completely disconnect and have panic attacks for the next few days.
> 
> wtf brain?


LOL, you dont think salvia is crazy?


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

There was a user on here, dont know if he still comes on, but his dp was induced by a salvia trip. I think his name was Tyrone or Tyrell


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

TimMis said:


> LOL, you dont think salvia is crazy?





King Elliott said:


> It's not as surprising as you'd think if you understand the science behind these drugs.
> 
> But I'm still surprised you didn't hate salvia while you were taking it! Sounds like scary shit to me.


DP/DR didn't exist for me during the time I was taking Salvia, it was probably a year later before I got acquainted with DP/DR


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

I made this thread a while ago http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52736-possible-treatment-kappa-agonist/ I think you are referring to the same guy I was talking about. But I dont think anyone should try this because I think there are better options to try first.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I think the idea of using hallucinogenic drugs to cure brain malfunction caused by hallucinogenic drugs is just about the worst idea imaginable. You don't recover from a car accident by getting in another car accident. Then again, perhaps I'm just scared to death of drugs since this all happened. I don't even know if I'll ever drink again...


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Also, this was literally just posted on the HPPD forum last week: http://hppdonline.com/index.php?/topic/5148-salvia-caused-hppd-please-help-with-medication-for-extreme-anxiety-and-bipolar-depression/

The last thing you want to add on top of DP is HPPD.


----------

